
Show HN: An easy way to optimize routes - _ilpv
https://routible.com/
======
_ilpv
I've been a longtime reader of PG articles and just joined startup school.

I accidentally started a pest control company out of university and we scaled
to 10 employees in one year. I had no clue how to run a pest control company.

It was a mess running the company and thought of a software that could make
operations easier.

So we built our initial MVP, a large EV car company from the Valley (take a
guess) signed up and broke our MVP a few times. We rebuilt the software in a
scalable manner and added route optimization among other upgrades.

[Redacted] is the easiest way to optimize routes that enables mobile service
fleets to complete more appointments every day.

If you are interested in trying out our software, please email me at
[redacted].

Appreciate any feedback.

------
jennordhem
Interesting concept! And the website is very clear, clean and well designed.
My only feedback is when you said "optimize routes" I didn't know what you
meant. I'd add more context into your one liner - ie "an easy way to optimize
driver routes" or something along those lines.

Curious - How did you get that "ev car company" to test your software?

